# First race for my daughters: Single-speed BMX tandem



## 1x1_Speed_Craig (Jan 14, 2004)

_(Cross-posted in Singlespeed)_

So, this weekend was "The Iceman Cometh" here in Michigan. We have been going up to this race for 10 yrs. now. I did the big race (~28 miles) for 4 yrs., and have been racing on our MTB tandem in various configurations since. This year, I raced my Steelman SS cyclocross bike in the 8-mile "junior" version called the Slush Cup. I ran road gears (42.16) on this offroad course, and was fairly proud of my 4th-place finish in my age group (Men 19-44...I'm 37). I was only 39 seconds behind 1st place, and I was the only guy I saw on a single speed (or a 'cross bike, for that matter). Here's a pic as I crossed the finish line.

The race wasn't about me, though. Mira (my 8-year-old) is now a 5-year race veteran. For the first 3 years, she raced the 8-mile Slush Cup with me on the back of our mountain tandem. The highlight of these tandem races (previously) was riding the race with BOTH daughters (Mira & Maeve) on a tandem w/trail-a-bike in 2006. Here's us on the final stretch before the Finish Line.










Last year, Mira chose to race the 2-mile "Sno-Cone" kid's race by herself (sniff, sniff). She enjoyed it, but topped herself this year when she agreed to captain the BMX tandem I built for them with my 5-year-old. Maeve hasn't raced without me yet, so it was a great opportunity for them to experience some sisterly bonding.  The raced through some rain & small hail, and handled it like champs. You should have heard the cheers escalate when people saw these pint-sized tandem riders approaching the finish!

I was very proud. 

Here are the pics...

Starting Line









Mira...captain for "Team Blowfish".  









Mira & Maeve, with me looking on...









And they're off!









Approaching the Finish Line









Future Champs!


----------



## PMK (Oct 12, 2004)

That is very cool. Enjoy every moment before they grow.

I was smiling big time while I read it and saw the photos.

PK


----------



## CBaron (May 7, 2004)

Craig,

Can you please re-link to the post that you made showing this BMX tandem project? I saw it a few years ago, then search for it again today, and even clicked on a (dead) link in another one of your threads.

I've got a mtn tandem that my wife and I ride. And I've also got a frame building company that can do this kind of work and I think my 2 boys would love to ride something like this.

Thanks
CJB


----------



## reamer41 (Mar 26, 2007)

Nice!


----------

